# A question for those that use fountain pens.



## Gord K. (Feb 9, 2014)

My question is for those of you that regularly carry and use fountain pens. Are there any writing tasks where you would not use a fountain pen, and if so, what are they?

Thanks,
Gord


----------



## frank123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Anything that needs carbon copies (checkbooks,  etc.), anything written on thin porous paper.


----------



## juteck (Feb 9, 2014)

Carbon/carbon less forms, where you need pressure to go through multiple pages.


----------



## juteck (Feb 9, 2014)

Ha. I was a minute late.....


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 9, 2014)

writing on "slick" paper


----------



## monophoto (Feb 9, 2014)

I use a fountain pen for just about everything.

Don't see much 'carbon paper' any more.  Slick paper is a problem - but about the only instances where I see slick paper is on magazine and book covers.  And I have one pen loaded with Noodler's Prime of the Commons ink that works on all but the glossiest of coated stock.


----------



## Gord K. (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, now I just have to decide which pen to carry!

Gord


----------



## Falcon1220 (Feb 10, 2014)

I use my fountain pen all the time but keep a vertex click with me for the "Can I borrow your pen" people


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fountains have a love affair with "rag" paper. With bond or copier paper, a special "touch" is needed. Also, using fountains with copier paper requires delligence to avoid the dreaded "blue palm" as the nicely flowing fountain inks dry pretty slowly on "slick" paper.

Interestingly, as writers moved more to ballpoints, the high quality "rag" paper started disappearing from the market.

ALL OF THAT ASIDE, I love seeing a beautiful handwriting done with a quality fountain. PRPrincess and IndyPenDance_Mrs are two of the finest examples I've seen. And, yes, they can make fountain writing beautiful on slick paper. Unfortunately, when I do it, it looks like a NASCAR pileup.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 10, 2014)

May be peculiar to left-handers, may be a problem with my tuning, but if writing fast is required, I migrate to roller or parker.  If I try to write fast, I may miss a stroke or two because I am driving the nib all wrong.  

Still my favorite pen.  Great for sales because people always comment on seeing a FP which gets the conversation moving toward a pen sale.

Harry


----------



## BigE (Feb 10, 2014)

I use the Noodlers bullet proof ink (water proof, bleach proof) especially when signing checks, credit card receipts, etc. 

If using regular ink, I would use a gel type pen for signing those things. Regular water based FP ink bleaches out and/or rinses out easily.


----------

